# Can hedgehogs be afraid of dogs?



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm a first time hedgehog owner, so I just wanted to ask some people with some experience with hedgehogs about this. I've had my hedgehog for a couple of months and he still gets very defensive and scared whenever I try to handle him. But I just realized the only time he seems ok with me is right after I take a shower or when I clean his cage and all the other times I try to handle him is after I've been playing with my roommates dog or after she's been sitting on me (she's a little lap dog). I already know my hedgehog doesn't like her because he gets really freaked out if she is even in the room, so I keep her out of my room. But is it possible that he does not like being handled by me because I always have the scent of a dog on me? And if you guys think that has something do with it, should I consider rehoming him? I would hate to do that but I hate the thought even more of keeping any animal in a constant stressful environment because it is impossible for me to get the scent of a dog out of everything.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Is your little guy's cage kept away from the dog? Since hedgies are naturally very timid and shy, it's very possible that he does not like the dog at all. 

Is it possible to form a routine that you play with the dog first, and then shower and then handle your hedgehog? I wouldn't think about rehoming him just yet. Since you've only had him for a couple months, it's very possible that he's still getting used to not only you, but his environment with the dog as well. He could get used to the dog when he's older too. I would definitely try to set up a routine so that you can split your time between the dog and the hedgehog, and see if that helps him in any way. Good luck


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs are prey, dogs are predators, so it's perfectly natural for them to be afraid of dogs. It's actually safer for them to be - there are some hedgehogs that don't have much of a fear response at all to dogs & cats. That can give the owners false confidence that everything will be fine, then if the dog or cat suddenly does snap or play too rough with the hedgehog, the hedgehog will be too slow to defend or protect itself.

I agree with lilsurfer. Try washing your hands & changing your clothes before handling your hedgehog, especially if you've been playing with the dog before that. You could also have a sweatshirt or button up shirt to designate as your "hedgehog shirt". Leave it in your room, away from the dog, and preferably near your hedgehog's cage. Then put that shirt on anytime you're going to handle your hedgehog. That way you can smell the same every time (just don't forget to wash hands each time too) and maybe that'll help. 

I think as long as you keep your room a no-dog room and set up a routine where you can be dog-scent free before handling your hedgie, you guys may be okay. It might just take a bit more effort until you get into a regular routine.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Olive is terrified of Loki and Loki is terrified of Olive. It is actually a good thing, for me at least. He was very curious when I first got her, but one day after her bath I thought she was completely covered in a towel, she wasn't, and he was being very gentle just trying to sniff her and she poofed and kinda got him a little in the nose. He ran away and hid under the pillows and blankets on my bed. (He is a pitbull btw) Ever since then he WILL NOT come anywhere near her.... If he is around when I go to pick her up and she puffs, he is out of there, at least 2 rooms away lol. She has gotten a lot more used to him though as he sleeps in bed with me and her cage is in my room. If she is running and he yawns or shakes she doesn't even flinch anymore. Since in my house everything smells like dogs because I work with dogs, volunteer at a shelter, and have two of them there was no way to really avoid the smells or presence of the doggies. I think it helps that the previous owner had a dog so she was raised around one and must of gotten used to the smell. The only time Loki will even go anywhere near her cage is when she is asleep, to get him to come to bed if she is out, I have to turn off all the lights and coax him into bed by telling him "it's okay, she is not gonna hurt you, she's just as scared of you bub" I mean you could either try to get him used to that smell so it isn't a problem for the future (but I would only suggest that if you know the dog wouldn't hurt him, as Loki is the MOST timid and gentle dog I have EVER met) or do as stated above and try to make everything NOT smell like the dog...I would suggest you wash your hands before getting the hedgie out.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

One of my dogs wants to be besties with Benny, and the other is scared of him ever since a prickle incident.  

Benny doesn't seem overly scared of them, but just doesn't want to give them the time of day. I think he could warm up to them if I let them interact more though no problem.


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

out of experience = yes!!

i have a wee European hedgie who i rescued from a dog attack last weekend, he is very skittish with all sorts of noises and smells of things - he is outside in his house which his safe haven and last night we had a little encounter with a very wee baby who Horatio didn't mind in the slightest, he even went over to find it and seemed like he showed it where the food dish was but certainly he is very scared still when he hears barking in the neighbour's garden (behind us and a few houses back) 

if your hedgie is brought into that environment when a baby then i think they grow to get used to this, but certainly they have the potential to attack poor hedgies so i would imagine its the smell which is upsetting your one, i find that if i have just had a shower and have clean laundered clothes on then Horatio will come and sit on my lap like in between my crossed legs, he will squeal for most other noises and smells of animals


----------

